# IPad Air 1st generation



## Ami27 (May 29, 2020)

Hi, I was just wondering if using my chrome cast and with a good Wi-Fi speed etc would I be able to use my TV like a screen and also will such an old iPad Air be comparable with to have a stand alone Bluetooth keyboard (with track pad) and or mouse? Any recommendations on cheap ones? 
Thanks so much


----------



## Jakbrud (May 18, 2004)

You can't use a Chromecast to mirror the display of your iPad. You can use it to stream apps with Chromecast support (YouTube, HBO Go, etc). As far as using a mouse and keyboard are concerned, cursor support was added to iOS13 which is unfortunately not supported by the 1st gen iPad Air. The good news is that any Bluetooth keyboard will work with your iPad.


----------

